# 08 Sentra Intelligent Key not working



## cdante (Jan 27, 2010)

I tried to start my car this morning, but when i pushed in the ignition, my car started to beep and the wheel seemed to be locked. It would only beep when I held down the ignition mechanism. The dash would have a green key light and sometimes a red key light too. Also, even when I tried to use the key with in the intelligent key, the ignition still would not turn. I think the wheel may be locked, so i'm gonna try that when I get home.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If your car has the key style ignition switch try trning the wheel both ways, if nothing try the hard key.


----------



## cdante (Jan 27, 2010)

*yea*

i already tried using the key that comes inside the intelligent key and it still wouldn't turn. any other suggestions?


----------

